# Hitler learns about the debate of Doom of Malantai



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This is damn fun stuff:laugh:






"and its stupidly unclear since it doesn't target" 

Kudos to Rebmonk for uploading this!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hitler plays Eldar!!?? I thought he played Chaos!!! Did you make this? It's awsome...

Everyne who plays Sm, IG, or SW leave the room... Only three stay


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Geneous, funniest thing I have seen/heard about GW


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> Hitler plays Eldar!!?? I thought he played Chaos!!! Did you make this? It's awsome...


I did not make it, no. 

Ofc Hitler plays Eldar, those Space Elves arent as nice as they pretend to be


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

bravo MM for bringing this to our attentions, bravo Reb for finding this. I actually laughed out loud at this.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Heh, I thought the downfall meme could never be funny again.....but this has proved me wrong.

Great find


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

If Hitler plays the Eldar then who plays the Dark Eldar?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> If Hitler plays the Eldar then who plays the Dark Eldar?


The 3 guys with him.

Oh yeah, Rep.:alcoholic:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> The 3 guys with him.
> 
> Oh yeah, Rep.:alcoholic:


Wait....... people still play dark eldar?:shok:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Haha, that's awesome. Now someone just needs to do one about the deff roller working on vehicles :laugh:

kudos to Rebmonk for making this!


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Hitler plays tau... Greater good...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

joebloggs1987 said:


> Wait....... people still play dark eldar?:shok:


yeah a total of 3 people, they were the people in that room with hitler


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

:rofl:
Indeed this is funny. "GW take charge." We've been saying this for years. +rep for posting this vid!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Generally, discussion of nazis (which obviously includes Hitler) is prohibited on Heresy because it inevitably starts a flame war. I'm going to let this one slide, but in the future, maybe contact a staff member before posting this sort of thing, since it technically is in violation of the rules, but is parodic in nature.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

just say "Bruno Ganz playing well known dictator learns of etc etc" then nobody would ever know.

and I'm not surprised this "person" plays Eldar really


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The Fuhrer plays Eldar? Nein!



Necrosis said:


> If Hitler plays the Eldar then who plays the Dark Eldar?


Stalin, of course.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol.... Yes, that's all I have to say. Lol.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

You know your a nerd when you find this funny:laugh:. 

He's right though, why do they let all these young cretins touch the rules. How hard is it to hire some experienced power-gamers to look at the 'dexes beforehand and say "that's probably a little unclear/broken."? But no, GW loves to keep it's 'dexes secret instead of asking it's fan-base to give some constructive input/criticism. Now all we seem to get is poorly written 'dexes every few months that are fill to the brim with fluff & pictures, and include two copies of the army list, just so they can justify charging $50AUD for a 100 page book. One 'dex costs $20AUD less than the whole 4500+ page Dark Tower series, seriously wtf? In conclusion 'dexes should be $10AUD.

I went a little off topic there, what were we talking about again?

PS: Downfall was a great movie.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Generally, discussion of nazis (which obviously includes Hitler) is prohibited on Heresy because it inevitably starts a flame war. I'm going to let this one slide, but in the future, maybe contact a staff member before posting this sort of thing, since it technically is in violation of the rules, but is parodic in nature.


I was (and still is) hoping that folks see this as a laugh and enjoy the sarcasm, and nothing else. I do see the point though for further events.



Stella Cadente said:


> just say "Bruno Ganz playing well known dictator learns of etc etc" then nobody would ever know...


Youtube - H*tler learns about the debate of Doom of M... would still have spoiled it hard...
Its a good theory but in order for that to work Id either have to hack youtube (with my 1337 h4ck1ng5k1llz thats about as likely as DE is the next released 40k codex) or just post a link, which probably would have rendered a lot less interest:wink:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I cried laughing at this
"Wish Phil kelly Wrote it" XD


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> The Fuhrer plays Eldar? Nein!
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin, of course.


Surely stalin collects orks or Chenkov guard?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Surely stalin collects orks or Chenkov guard?


Only after Barbarossa, before that he was firmly in the Dark Eldar camp.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> The Fuhrer plays Eldar? Nein!
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin, of course.


no no Stalin plays Orks, you know the Red Army...

anywho great video! also did anyone else notice they kept calling him "My Seer" and not "My Fuhrer"


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Calling the leader of the Eldar Mein Fuhrer would just be rude


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Ow my sides, they split!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Brilliant, just brillaint :laugh:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That sir is rep worthy.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I recently learned just how painful Doom of Malantai is. Dropped right in the gaps in my forces (Was anticipating deep-strike, but couldn't fill in every gap.). I had to take 3 leadership tests, and I lost 2 obliterators, a daemon prince and 4 noise marines in the leadership tests of his turn and my turn. And it's only 90 points. :angry:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Well, I recently learned just how painful Doom of Malantai is. Dropped right in the gaps in my forces (Was anticipating deep-strike, but couldn't fill in every gap.). I had to take 3 leadership tests, and I lost 2 obliterators, a daemon prince and 4 noise marines in the leadership tests of his turn and my turn. And it's only 90 points. :angry:


Ouch, now I'm getting scared. My precious DPs aren't safe anymore.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice find. Almost makes me want to watch Downfall again.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

ya i played vs SM with the doom once and made made s scout squad go down to 1 man and another run off the map with Just the passive then blasted almost an entire assault marine squad

i then told my friends i wont play with it anymore unless i start losing alot


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup, using the doom might have to be limited to tournies... he is just simply far too nasty against most armies to be used in standard games


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If he works against units inside transports then I can see most people leaving him at home in friendly games. He's just that little bit too game breakingly random. A good scatter with a drop pod and some weak leadership tests and your games over. Especially in low point games if you're playing a low model count high value army like Marines or Eldar. Alternatively he might drop in and do nothing at all then get gunned down. 

Also Doom is misprinted, he doesn't cost 90pts, he costs 130pts and always has a mycetic spore. 

Aramoro


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

That was so funny. Brilliant....


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

the battltech version of the hitler vid is better


----------

